# Авиация > Литература >  Книга:"Энциклопедия. Планеры России"

## пнн

Красильщиков А.П. 
2005г. - 352с. - ч/б илл. - 203х260мм. - тв.обл. 

  В книге дан исторический обзор отечественных планеров от зарождения практического планеризма в России в 1876г. до наших дней. Исследователи планеризма, первые воздухоплавательные кружки в Императорской России, Грузии, Украине, планеризм в Советской России, Всесоюзные планерные испытания и состязания разных годов, учебный планеризм и слеты, массовое развитие планеризма в 1930-1940 годах, промышленное и экспериментальное планеростроение, планеры в Великой Отечественной войне, на Северном полюсе, металлическое планеростроение в послевоенные годы, планерные летающие лаборатории для науки и многое другое Вы найдете в этом всеобъемлющем издании. 
  Описаны особенности конструкций деревянных, металлических и современных пластиковых планеров. Рассмотрены вопросы их проектирования, производства и летных испытаний. Приведены описания спортивных, экспериментальных и десантно-транспортных планеров.

----------

